# Eclipse MP3 Player



## EaYeager (Apr 29, 2014)

I have an Eclipse MP3 Player 180 G2-W 4GB. 

Is there a way of setting it so it starts with the last song played before shutting it off. When I turned it back on it goes back to the first song it played when I turned it on. This is very frustrating. 

Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

User Manual, page 14: http://www.eclipsemp3.com/180G2.pdf


----------



## EaYeager (Apr 29, 2014)

Dogg said:


> User Manual, page 14: http://www.eclipsemp3.com/180G2.pdf


 I tried this and it still doesn't work. I guess I need to go buy a sansa clip. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## WYNETTEMARIE (Jan 1, 2016)

both links say page can no be found


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi WYNETTEMARIE, welcome to TSF

This thread is from April 2014, so the link is probably out of date. You can get the Eclipse manual here: Manuals | JLab Audio


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> *Next/Previous Track*
> Press the *Next *button to select the next track and press the
> *Previous* button to select the previous track


From page *16 *of the manual. https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0240/9337/files/FIT_CLIP_User_Manual.pdf?12586802891376873171


----------

